# Permesso/visa expiring but no job yet. How to extend?



## OkraBoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi

I am a student in Rome, Italy and will finish a 1-year program the end of Feb, 2014 (a few weeks from now). I am originally from the Philippines. 

I started with a D-type visa which expires March 4, 2014. I got a permesso and it expires Feb 28, 2014. I do not yet have a job but would like to continue to search in Italy for a few months if at all possible. 

Question1: Is there any way I can extend my stay here? Are visa or permesso extensions possible - if so, any idea how? (I have done quite a bit of research myself but getting quality advice isn't easy and so far I am just confused).

Question2: Under my present circumstances how long can I stay in Italy? Until March 4 or until Feb 28?

Any insights, tips or help will be very much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

OkraBoy said:


> Question1: Is there any way I can extend my stay here?


If you are continuing your university program (with the agreement of the university of course) that might work. Otherwise, the short answer is no, but see this guide for some possibilities. With one or two exceptions (e.g. marriage), you cannot adjust your status in Italy from student to something else, so you may have to leave Italy anyway even if you figure out a way to reside in Italy.



> Question2: Under my present circumstances how long can I stay in Italy? Until March 4 or until Feb 28?


Neither, really. I'll explain.

Your visa only serves for entry, so March 4th is definitely not the correct answer. The more correct answer is February 28th. However, _in practice_ there's an unofficial grace period of 60 days if you're late in renewing a PdS. If you try to renew a PdS after 60 days you're supposed to be expelled from Italy. (Don't let that happen!) The (unstated) corollary is that you can be a tourist in Italy for 60 days after February 28th (or after your studies end), but that's very unofficial. For safety I would leave on or before February 28th unless there's a "darn good reason" why you physically cannot.

On the other hand, if your university studies will not be complete by February 28th, you can apply for a PdS renewal. However, you can no longer stay in Italy when either of the following things are true: (1) your PdS expires; or (2) the purpose for which you are staying in Italy (studying) ends even if that's before your PdS expires.

So, in short, the correct answer is February 28th or when your studies end, whichever is earlier, with an unofficial (or semi-official) 60 day grace period.


----------

